# Verkaufe Diablo 3 Magier + Game



## D3-Mage (18. Juni 2012)

Laufzeit: bis 19. Jun. 2012, 21:01:00 (noch 1 Tag!)
Startgebot: € 1 (aktueller Stand)

Kurzbeschreibung.
Level 60 Mage
Ponylevel inkl. Inferno freigeschaltet
Juwelier u. Schmied auf Stf. 10
Gutes Equip
1. Mio Taschengeld
Maxim. Damage-Skillung 35k Damage, 39k Life
Mit Energierüstung, also Def-Skillung alle Widerstände auf ca. 75%, jedoch weniger Dam. Man haltet allerdings 2 Hits von Diablo Inferno aus.

Spiel wird inkl. Accountdaten sofort nach Geldeingang verschickt.


----------



## heylow (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen: Ist das Spiel noch zu haben und warum verkaufst du das Spiel nicht auf Ebay?

Grüße


----------



## D3-Mage (19. Juni 2012)

Die Auktion endet in 3 Stunden. Aktuelles Gebot: € 1,25. Schnäppchenalarm!

Ich verkaufe es nicht über ebay da ich über ebay schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Beim Autoverkauf waren die Gebühren unverschämt teuer, ich arbeite selber im Verkauf u. habe Verständnis dafür dass Firmen Geld verdienen wollen, wie ebay die Marke, bzw. den Namen ausnutzt und nur wegen des Bekanntheitsgrades die Gebühren in den letzten Jahren angehoben hat, fand ich überzogen.

Deshalb die Alternative hood.de.

Anzeige absolut seriös!


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Juni 2012)

...................................... closed..............................


----------

